# "mail.google.com"



## Fern (May 21, 2015)

I get this pop-up every few minutes, no matter what website I am on, mail.google.com even though I click on cancel. I have scanned my system on numerous occasions for either spyware or malware, but nothing shows up. I don't know where it has come from.
Can anyone help please./
Thank.s


----------



## AZ Jim (May 21, 2015)

If you are using Google chrome, it's a "new" mail notifier.


----------



## Fern (May 22, 2015)

I use Firefox, after doing a lot of searching, it seems it is a problem with  Firefox.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 23, 2015)

Fern said:


> I use Firefox, after doing a lot of searching, it seems it is a problem with  Firefox.



Did you find a solution??


----------



## Fern (May 23, 2015)

It seems the Google talk plug in is the problem, so I've uninstalled it, and so far so good.


----------



## Fern (May 23, 2015)

Oh my god, I spoke too soon,   off I go on another search, I'm determind not to call the techie in,


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2015)

Fern said:


> Oh my god, I spoke too soon,   off I go on another search, I'm determind not to call the techie in,



Check your e mail site settings, there should be some way to turn off notifications..(????)

See if this helps..
CLICK HERE<<<<<<<<


----------



## Fern (May 24, 2015)

A BIG thankyou Ken N Tx. I rechecked all my settings in Gmail, that didn't work, so I clicked on your Click Here with the info from Firefox, they suggested scanning my system (which I had repeatedly done with Malware Bytes) naming a few programmes, I clicked on Super Anti spyware, and it found heaps of Adware & tracking 'cookies', I couldn't get rid of those fast enough. So far so good, no popup.:biggrin-new:  
The problem started after installing a new HP printer & scanner, it came with a few 'free' photo programmes, I believe this is where they came from, as I did scan after I first installed it and Malware Bytes found adware,which hadn't been there before,  but not all of them obviously.
Thank you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2015)

Fern said:


> A BIG thankyou Ken N Tx. I rechecked all my settings in Gmail, that didn't work, so I clicked on your Click Here with the info from Firefox, they suggested scanning my system (which I had repeatedly done with Malware Bytes) naming a few programmes, I clicked on Super Anti spyware, and it found heaps of Adware & tracking 'cookies', I couldn't get rid of those fast enough. So far so good, no popup.:biggrin-new:
> The problem started after installing a new HP printer & scanner, it came with a few 'free' photo programmes, I believe this is where they came from, as I did scan after I first installed it and Malware Bytes found adware,which hadn't been there before,  but not all of them obviously.
> Thank you.



Glad it helped..


----------

